# Cheaha Challenge (Piedmont, AL 4/22)



## lgvincent (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to do this or not but I just learned of this ride this week and since no one else has mentioned it, I thought I would. The Cheaha Challenge will be this weekend, from Piedmont, AL to Mt Cheaha and back. I think registration is now $60 due to the late date but there is more information here:


http://www.cheahachallenge.com/




Here is the course profile:


http://www.cheahachallenge.com/century_course_profile.html


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

Yep, I'll be there. Riding the 88 miler...
Looks like the weather forecast has improved in the last 20hours. Let's hope it remains this way.


----------



## lgvincent (Apr 17, 2012)

I hope you enjoy it. Perhaps next year I'll be in good enough shape both physically and financially to take part as well.


----------

